# Internal Parasite?



## KLeighS (Jan 11, 2010)

So I've had my betta Sushi for about 6 months now, no problems with anything, other than some ripped fins when i first got him. Today during my waterchange, while he was in his cup, I noticed some stringy white poop. I emptied my tank, cleaned it out again, and removed the gravel, so i can see his poop tomorrow. So, I think he's got an internal Parasite. 

He lives in an unheated one gallon tank (as it has been what I could afford, until I get more money), with an undergravel filter (which has an airstone).

I feed Sushi 3 HBH Betta Bites twice a day, and fast him on Tuesdays. He still eats like a little piggy, and begs for more, so I dont think his appetite has been affected.

I do a complete water every 3 days, cleaning gravel, tank, filter, airstone, the tubing, everything in the tank. And add API Tap Water Conditioner. And I'm gonna start changing his water daily (and remove the undergravel filter), so he's got nice clean water everyday.

I dont know the water parameters, I haven't gotten a water testing kit yet, I will be getting one as soon as i can.

My betta still looks exactly the same as when I got him, and he doesnt appear to be bloated. He's lethargic, but he pretty much always has (due to lack of heater). And I just noticed the stringy white poop today.

Someone, please answer soon, thanks. ~KLeighS


----------



## KLeighS (Jan 11, 2010)

Im thinking this heater, I could hopefully pick it up today. http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3792732 would it be a good heater?


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

I really recommend this heater: http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3743+11368&pcatid=11368 non adjustable heaters like the one you posted tend to not heat the water enough, or can overheat it based on the ambient temperature of the room. They also don't give you any control, and don't keep the temperature stable.

As far as treatment for your boy, since he is still eating, you could try Jungle's Anti-Parasite Medicated food. This will treat the problem most directly--but when you're dealing with internal parasites, the window for using this closes quickly since fish tend to lose their appetite as the parasites build up. If that isn't available, try to find a dissolving tablet with the ingredients praziquantel and metronidazole--I have had some success with Jungle's Parasite Clear tabs.


----------



## KLeighS (Jan 11, 2010)

Adastra said:


> I really recommend this heater: http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3743+11368&pcatid=11368 non adjustable heaters like the one you posted tend to not heat the water enough, or can overheat it based on the ambient temperature of the room. They also don't give you any control, and don't keep the temperature stable.


Would waiting for the heater be okay? or do I need one asap?




Adastra said:


> As far as treatment for your boy, since he is still eating, you could try Jungle's Anti-Parasite Medicated food. This will treat the problem most directly--but when you're dealing with internal parasites, the window for using this closes quickly since fish tend to lose their appetite as the parasites build up. If that isn't available, try to find a dissolving tablet with the ingredients praziquantel and metronidazole--I have had some success with Jungle's Parasite Clear tabs.


I will have my mom take me tonight to pick up the food. Hopefully he'll still want to eat tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

If waiting means the difference between getting a nice heater and getting a crappy heater, I would keep him in the warmest, most stable place in your house, and wait for the heater.


----------



## KLeighS (Jan 11, 2010)

Okay, I think I'll leave upstairs, as its like 78* most of the time up there...and Hoopefully, the heater will be here soon. Thanks Adastra.


----------



## KLeighS (Jan 11, 2010)

Has my small window of opportunity to get him to eat, closed? I fed him the medicated pellets yesterday morning, he ate them, no problems what-so-ever. I gave him a few last night and he's just played with his food, grabbing it like hes gonna eat it, spit it out, grab it again, spit it out, grab it again spit it out, he does that until the pellet sinks...then i've gotta fish it out. I gave him a few more last night, a few hours later and he did the same thing. Oyeeee...I gave up on getting him to eat last night, and tried again this morning and the exact same thing happened...

What can I do to make his food more appetizing?

I really dont want him to ruin his treatment the day after it started.


----------



## SilverCaracal (May 9, 2010)

How about adding Aquarium Salt? I've heard it helps fish recover from parasites...

I hope Sushi gets better!!


----------



## KLeighS (Jan 11, 2010)

I dont have aquarium salt tho...and i cant get to petco, or petsmart or walmart for hours..

Is there anything else...I think i heard that you could do soak the food in something, and that it might make it a little more appealing to the fish...?


----------



## Drift (Jul 26, 2010)

I've herd of people soaking pellets in garlic juice from minced garlic. 
But he might not like garlic either. Haha! It's supposedly a good immune booster and a lot of people do it every time they feed to weekly. You could give it a go.


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

If you ever feed your fish frozen food, like frozen blood worms, you can soak the pellets in the "worm juice"--that trick usually works. Have you tried feeding him normal food? If he won't take normal food anymore, I'd say the window has closed and you might have to treat the water.


----------



## KLeighS (Jan 11, 2010)

Drift said:


> I've herd of people soaking pellets in garlic juice from minced garlic.
> But he might not like garlic either. Haha! It's supposedly a good immune booster and a lot of people do it every time they feed to weekly. You could give it a go.


I'll try that, thanks. And hopefully the little brat likes garlic! 



Adastra said:


> If you ever feed your fish frozen food, like frozen blood worms, you can soak the pellets in the "worm juice"--that trick usually works. Have you tried feeding him normal food? If he won't take normal food anymore, I'd say the window has closed and you might have to treat the water.


I gave him one pellet last night to test (after posting on here..), he gobbled it up, so he is hungry. just doesn't want the medicated food. Sadly, no frozen foods, just freeze-dried bloodworms...


I'm gonna fast for this weekend, and hopefully he'll be hungry enough to eat anything I put in his tank.


----------

